

Using jQuery to Produce Rich User Interfaces - nathandh
http://onwired.com/blog/using-jquery-to-produce-rich-user-interfaces-onwired-portfolio-example/

======
mailanay
jquery is fantastic even for programmers. There is almost no learning curve to
get started. For advanced users, jquery has many tricks up its sleeve and it
never fails to surprise.

~~~
nathandh
Absolutely. Take it from Simon Willison, who doesn't get any more advanced
when it comes to JavaScript:

<http://simonwillison.net/2007/Aug/15/jquery/>

------
STHayden
for us non programmers jquery really is super easy to use.

